# Posting on Cheaterville



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know the legal problems involved in posting the OM and XW on cheaterville? I want to do this after the divorce is final. I do not want to get myself into a legal fix. I want to get pictures. :scratchhead:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

So long as you have evidence (and keep it) there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a posting on a similar site and like the post above mine mentions, as long as you have and keep evidence you should not have any issues. The profile I made with the website has been up since late last year and I've not run into any problems. The parties involved know it exists and know who posted it there. 

Funny how often people Google others' names because there are a ton of comments written in response to the profile.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted the OM on cheaterville. It did not stop the A. As of this date I have almost 4 million hits. I used his picture from his FB page. That is the only legal issue, I used his picture. If he would complain (he won't), I would have to remove that picture as I do not own it. As long as you tell the truth, libel or slander will not be an issue. You can still be sued but it will not stand up in court if you tell the truth. The OM is not real computer literate and he was raised Amish (his parents and all his siblings drive buggies, no electric) and he left the old ways. But his views on life is non-violent and not to go after people so he will leave my posting on cheaterville alone.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I posted the xOM on Cheaterville. Basically that was responsible for him losing his job.

He was an attorney.

No fear.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

You "probably" won't have legal issues but how do you know?

Anyone can sue anyone for anything. Doesn't mean they'll win, but you'd have to defend yourself and courts can be unpredictable.

Or, the person you post on cheaterville could decide to get revenge and throw your picture and personal information up there as retaliation, or put a rock through your window or vandalize your car or track you down and beat the crap out of you.

What do you have to gain by posting it?

If your partner cheats on you- it's them who is the problem, not the other man or woman. They could be anyone. 

By trying to ruin their life you're directing your anger at the wrong individual. Save your time, your effort and your strength and avoid the potential ramifications and find something better to do than try to ruin the life of some random person that your partner decided they wanted to have sex with.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

talin said:


> You "probably" won't have legal issues but how do you know?
> 
> Anyone can sue anyone for anything. Doesn't mean they'll win, but you'd have to defend yourself and courts can be unpredictable.
> 
> ...


Nope. I disagree. It was great fun to wreck his life. Sorry. No shame or remorse.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

talin said:


> You "probably" won't have legal issues but how do you know?
> 
> Anyone can sue anyone for anything. Doesn't mean they'll win, but you'd have to defend yourself and courts can be unpredictable.


This is true. So long as he has evidence the suit would be dismissed. Also, the POS OM leaves himself open to a counterclaim. So the chances are less than 1% but always do exist.



talin said:


> Or, the person you post on cheaterville could decide to get revenge and throw your picture and personal information up there as retaliation, or put a rock through your window or vandalize your car or track you down and beat the crap out of you.


Even less likely. POS’s are cowards. Never met a “man” yet who chases down married women.



talin said:


> What do you have to gain by posting it?
> 
> If your partner cheats on you- it's them who is the problem, not the other man or woman. They could be anyone.
> 
> By trying to ruin their life you're directing your anger at the wrong individual. Save your time, your effort and your strength and avoid the potential ramifications and find something better to do than try to ruin the life of some random person that your partner decided they wanted to have sex with.


It’s just a POV. I understand the high road you are taking (and I don’t necessarily disagree) but I think betrayers should get maximum exposure. It helps them to realize their actions carry consequences.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> This is true. So long as he has evidence the suit would be dismissed. Also, the POS OM leaves himself open to a counterclaim. So the chances are less than 1% but always do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be a prototypical alpha male, who figures your just keeping her warm for him. Your beta provider cuckhold, whose only purpose is to handle the wife until he's ready to sex her.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> This is true. So long as he has evidence the suit would be dismissed. Also, the POS OM leaves himself open to a counterclaim. So the chances are less than 1% but always do exist.


Suits aren't always dismissed. Sometimes they work their way through the courts and eventually after one or more hearings a court may find the suit to be frivolous and throw it out but that's only after a lot of time and money has been spent.

How do you know the odds of being sued are "less than 1%"?

The best revenge a betrayed partner can have is simply walk out of the cheater's life and never look back.

All of those vengeful "life ruining actions" just say "I'm mad, I'm sad, I can't deal with this pain so I'm going to do everything I can to try to make your life as miserable as mine".

Just walk away. Start your new life and don't complicate your old one or hold on to the pain and anger, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

The countersuit would be their fear. So, they go for slander, you go for emotional distress. You have evidence, they just have you were mean and made this public. You have actual damages (critical element in a lawsuit); MC, IC, broken marriage, financial ramifications, etc... It won’t go good for them. Also remember that they’d probably name the website too and the admins... So now you have a bank of attorneys and insurance companies ripping them apart on a seriously weak case if they can’t prove they didn’t do this and you made it up.


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

talin said:


> Suits aren't always dismissed. Sometimes they work their way through the courts and eventually after one or more hearings a court may find the suit to be frivolous and throw it out but that's only after a lot of time and money has been spent.
> 
> How do you know the odds of being sued are "less than 1%"?
> 
> ...


Very few people here are posting their WS on Cheaterville, instead, they post the OM/OW.

Not posting the WS demonstrates detachment and successful 180, whereas not posting the OM/OW demonstrates a doormat attitude.

I will always remember what Dig wrote in another thread when asked if he wanted to stick it to the OM:
IC: Oh, so you did it to stick it to him?
Dig: Ummm...yeah, he's been sticking it to my wife for 5 years!

The only problem I have with Cheaterville is that the info is unverifiable, you can post anything about anyone, make up proofs, etc. It might be taken down but only after a lengthy legal process.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

Julien said:


> not posting the OM/OW demonstrates a doormat attitude.


That would only be true if the betrayed partner stick around and continues to put up with being betrayed, lied to, being taken advantage of, etc.

If the betrayed partner simply gets up and walks away and out of the life of the cheater -even if they never say another word to the cheater or take any sort of revenge action- they are no doormat.


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

talin said:


> That would only be true if the betrayed partner stick around and continues to put up with being betrayed, lied to, being taken advantage of, etc.
> 
> If the betrayed partner simply gets up and walks away and out of the life of the cheater -even if they never say another word to the cheater or take any sort of revenge action- they are no doormat.


I agree with that. Maybe I used the wrong word (doormat). What I mean is: the OM/OW is the one who needs to be targeted through Cheaterville! Not the WS.


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

talin said:


> If your partner cheats on you- it's them who is the problem, not the other man or woman. They could be anyone.
> 
> By trying to ruin their life you're directing your anger at the wrong individual. Save your time, your effort and your strength and avoid the potential ramifications and find something better to do than try to ruin the life of some random person that your partner decided they wanted to have sex with.


What if it wasn't just some random person? What if it was a guy that you thought that you were friends with? What if you hung out with said "friend", went out to have a couple of beers with, maybe to play pool, or whatever. 

What if he was friends with you and your WW before they had their A?

What if, once you were suspicious enough to take some steps, that you tell him to back off, that his presence is causing problems in your marriage, and he replies with something like "I hope that you and WW get through whatever you marriage problems are" and "I always thought that you were a pretty cool guy".

This is why I posted OM to Cheaterville, not just because of the A, but because I was growing to trust him, I was friends with him, and he made statements like that above.

Some random guy? I can see your point.

Some POS that was supposed to be your friend? Different story altogether. I see it as a way to protect any of his other "friends" from his hypocrisy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

Onmyway said:


> What if it wasn't just some random person? What if it was a guy that you thought that you were friends with? What if you hung out with said "friend", went out to have a couple of beers with, maybe to play pool, or whatever.
> 
> What if he was friends with you and your WW before they had their A?
> 
> ...


If the POSOM knows your WS is married and subsequently disrespects you would be enough reason for me to retaliate. If he had no idea, I might think about it twice before posting.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville. I haven't ever heard of it until I started to read this forum. So, you can post the AP there, but keep in mind few people actually know about it. Even the ones they do know, they don't feel the urge to check every potential new person's name they date on there. This is something that only the BS care about, and talk about.
If exposing the AP is what you're after, go tell their spouses- if they have one. Otherwise,not much to do...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

talin said:


> How do you know the odds of being sued are "less than 1%"?


I deal in this arena.


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville. I haven't ever heard of it until I started to read this forum. So, you can post the AP there, but keep in mind few people actually know about it. Even the ones they do know, they don't feel the urge to check every potential new person's name they date on there. This is something that only the BS care about, and talk about.
> If exposing the AP is what you're after, go tell their spouses- if they have one. Otherwise,not much to do...


No need to know about the website. If you do your job correctly on Cheaterville, the link will pop up if you google the person.
The Cheaterville profile of Dig's OM is the first link that pops up when you google his name.
If he applies for a job, I can't imagine the HR person not googling his name. If he goes on a date with someone, I can't imagine that woman not googling his name. Not the biggest turn on to find him on Cheaterville with extensive proof.
He's done.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville. I haven't ever heard of it until I started to read this forum. So, you can post the AP there, but keep in mind few people actually know about it. Even the ones they do know, they don't feel the urge to check every potential new person's name they date on there. This is something that only the BS care about, and talk about.
> If exposing the AP is what you're after, go tell their spouses- if they have one. Otherwise,not much to do...


I wanted to say this but didn't want to spoil the fun of some of the posters who run scared of their own shadows.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

As Julien said, with someone high profile like an attorney, well...the xOM's Cheaterville page became the #1 search engine for Google, Yahoo & Bing when putting his name in the search engine. Even if you shorten his first name...it's still the #1 return.

Winning.


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

Julien said:


> No need to know about the website. If you do your job correctly on Cheaterville, the link will pop up if you google the person.
> The Cheaterville profile of Dig's OM is the first link that pops up when you google his name.
> If he applies for a job, I can't imagine the HR person not googling his name. If he goes on a date with someone, I can't imagine that woman not googling his name. Not the biggest turn on to find him on Cheaterville with extensive proof.
> He's done.


This is it exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Hm, you know I googled myself and nothing came up. Tried spokeo and it showed I was on 7,000 sites- really? I only have FB and yahoo. 
So, if I googled somebody's name, it may not take me to his place on Cheaterville. Just saying. 
It never occurred to me to google people's names, especially if they seem nice and down to earth to me. Again, like I said, I believe this is something only the severely betrayed do : googling someone's name, look for them on Cheaterville, etc. Do it if it makes you feel better, but in my opinion, is a poor mean of revenge. Like cursing and ill-wishing, hoping that God will strike them down with a thunder.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> As Julien said, with someone high profile like an attorney, well...the xOM's Cheaterville page became the #1 search engine for Google, Yahoo & Bing when putting his name in the search engine. Even if you shorten his first name...it's still the #1 return.
> 
> Winning.


You lucked out here. If the AP is an attorney, doctor, has an important career...you may have a chance. But what about a regular person, with an ordinary job ?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> I posted the xOM on Cheaterville. Basically that was responsible for him losing his job.
> 
> He was an attorney.
> 
> No fear.


That's an interesting point, SD! I mean if a lawyer won't sue!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> You lucked out here. If the AP is an attorney, doctor, has an important career...you may have a chance. But what about a regular person, with an ordinary job ?


I'd say that's the key. However, as much as I personally don't agree with it, more and more potential employers are looking up applicants to see if they have facebook and other social media to find out what their personal lives are like. I don't agree with it at all...yet, it's the way things are now.

High profile, you can bet people are gonna Google a doctor or lawyer's name before using them. I know I do, and I take the time to read the reviews.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Hm, you know I googled myself and nothing came up. Tried spokeo and it showed I was on 7,000 sites- really? I only have FB and yahoo.
> So, if I googled somebody's name, it may not take me to his place on Cheaterville. Just saying.
> It never occurred to me to google people's names, especially if they seem nice and down to earth to me. Again, like I said, I believe this is something only the severely betrayed do : googling someone's name, look for them on Cheaterville, etc. Do it if it makes you feel better, but in my opinion, is a poor mean of revenge. Like cursing and ill-wishing, hoping that God will strike them down with a thunder.


I googled the name of a POSOM. And the Cheaterville.com listing for him was top. Just above a story on what a hero he was!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> That's an interesting point, SD! I mean if a lawyer won't sue!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it was a pretty simple point - there was nothing I posted on the site that was inflammatory at all. I simply stated this guy is an attorney and he had an affair with a married woman for 5 years. Didn't really slam him or verbally abuse him at all. So, it's fact and not slander. Now, if I had said he was a p-ssy coward (which he was when I got him on the phone), that wouldn't have been smart on my behalf. 

Like good old Joe Friday from 'Dragnet'..."Just the facts."


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> Hm, you know I googled myself and nothing came up. Tried spokeo and it showed I was on 7,000 sites- really? I only have FB and yahoo.
> *So, if I googled somebody's name, it may not take me to his place on Cheaterville. Just saying. *
> It never occurred to me to google people's names, especially if they seem nice and down to earth to me. Again, like I said, I believe this is something only the severely betrayed do : googling someone's name, look for them on Cheaterville, etc. Do it if it makes you feel better, but in my opinion, is a poor mean of revenge. Like cursing and ill-wishing, hoping that God will strike them down with a thunder.


So? It may not... But then again it may.
You may not get that raise when you're gonna ask your boss for it. Does that mean you shouldn't try?

I agree, there are a lot of reasons it could not work. If your OM's name is John Smith... Well, you're sh*t out of luck.
Yet, Dig's and Thorburn are the two only success stories we need to know it can work.



Hortensia said:


> You lucked out here. If the AP is an attorney, doctor, has an important career...you may have a chance. But what about a regular person, with an ordinary job ?


Thorburn posted the OM on Cheaterville too. The OM is an Amish as he said earlier in this thread, not really high profile on the internet, right? And yet, he has 4 million hits. I'm sure you'll find Cheaterville among the top links for that person.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Hm, you know I googled myself and nothing came up. Tried spokeo and it showed I was on 7,000 sites- really? I only have FB and yahoo.
> So, if I googled somebody's name, it may not take me to his place on Cheaterville. Just saying.
> It never occurred to me to google people's names, especially if they seem nice and down to earth to me. Again, like I said, I believe this is something only the severely betrayed do : googling someone's name, look for them on Cheaterville, etc. Do it if it makes you feel better, but in my opinion, is a poor mean of revenge. Like cursing and ill-wishing, hoping that God will strike them down with a thunder.


If I Google the names involved with the profile I created on a similar site to Cheaterville, that site is the very first thing that pops up with those names.

In my experience Spokeo can have interesting results and although I've been divorced from my first husband for a very long time (therefore we haven't had the same last name in over two decades and have no other connection tying us), Spokeo will lead me to sites where my name is listed with my current married name (my current last name is not very common), a slightly different age, correct city, and my former husband is my brother :scratchhead: according to more than one link. It also lists him in the same city as me, never mind I know for sure he lives in another state altogether and has since the mid 90's. He has never lived where I currently live. 

Posting on sites like Cheaterville may be a poor means of revenge and I can see both points of view but to be quite honest with you, I found it immensely satisfying to create that profile after everything that happened. 

I had the immense displeasure of listening to hours and hours of recorded conversation between my WS and his OW. Most of it was her talking about how she might step into my life, how I didn't deserve what I had (my house, my money, all the things WS wouldn't have if not for both of us, nor be able to keep in a divorce), all kinds of crap.... and crap is putting it nicely. What else I heard on that VAR, they are both lucky I didn't do something that would have landed me in jail.

At any rate she more than knew I existed. Along with stalking me she stalked my young adult children and other family members on Facebook, got her sisters to do the same. All kinds of weird BS. She helped in changing the course of my life so I returned the favor. If she ever decides to look for employment elsewhere and a prospective employer Googles her name, they can decide if they want the "office bicycle" as their next new employee. Not my problem.

Granted, I do take on board none of this would have happened without my WS's participation so I made sure to include his name in that profile too. I'm equal opportunity that way.


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It may be a prototypical alpha male, who figures your just keeping her warm for him. Your beta provider cuckhold, whose only purpose is to handle the wife until he's ready to sex her.


A true alpha would have the ability to attract available women. Single women tend to be younger and any honest man would find them more attractive.

I'll be the first to admit that my xWF was not the most attractive girl I've ever been with. She had gained 70lbs from when we met to the time she cheated (had been cheating?) on me. But I'm a loyal guy.

Still, I cannot imagine what kind of a total loser would take any pride in "stealing her away" from me. Looking beyond the humiliation, the guy did me a favor.

I can't imagine that my situation is unique.


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville.


No one checks cheaterville. But people do Google other people. And when you Google them, the first listing may very well be the one from cheaterville.

I imagine a lot of HR people might see the listing and think, I don't have time for drama in this office. Next.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

I disagree with Hortensia 100%.

The fact is, the post on Cheaterville, when constructed properly, will almost certainly become a problem for the Cheater. It is becoming standard procedure to do a fairly extensive search whenever someone is interviewing for a job etc. I work at a smaller ad agency and even we do an extensive search through Facebook, twitter and other social network sites as well as an exhaustive search through multiple search engines like google etc.

I can assure you we have had two different candidates in the last year that would likely have gotten offers if it wasn't for a post on Cheaterville. Both times, I had to contain my smirk when our HR person informed us of the find. Both times our senior management team agreed to pass as a result. So yes, it does indeed work.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh...and just cuz we're all such a curious bunch, Google'ng someone that you're going on a date with is just normal these days.

Bwahahahahaaaaa! Infidelity - the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME said:


> I disagree with Hortensia 100%.
> 
> The fact is, the post on Cheaterville, when constructed properly, will almost certainly become a problem for the Cheater. It is becoming standard procedure to do a fairly extensive search whenever someone is interviewing for a job etc. I work at a smaller ad agency and even we do an extensive search through Facebook, twitter and other social network sites as well as an exhaustive search through multiple search engines like google etc.
> 
> I can assure you we have had two different candidates in the last year that would likely have gotten offers if it wasn't for a post on Cheaterville. Both times, I had to contain my smirk when our HR person informed us of the find. Both times our senior management team agreed to pass as a result. So yes, it does indeed work.


Stuff like this makes me wish I had known about it. But at this point, it's 1.5 years behind me. I have no interest in reintroducing these buffoons into my life again.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Julien said:


> So? It may not... But then again it may.
> You may not get that raise when you're gonna ask your boss for it. Does that mean you shouldn't try?
> 
> I agree, there are a lot of reasons it could not work. If your OM's name is John Smith... Well, you're sh*t out of luck.
> ...


Chris did, too. And for certain compelling reasons there ain't no way the OM could be mistaken for anyone else.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

Onmyway said:


> Some random guy? I can see your point.
> 
> Some POS that was supposed to be your friend? Different story altogether. I see it as a way to protect any of his other "friends" from his hypocrisy.


Yes big difference between those two situations.

I get why you'd want to retaliate. Just consider the fallout, that's all.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

talin said:


> Yes big difference between those two situations.
> 
> I get why you'd want to retaliate. Just consider the fallout, that's all.


It's isn't just retaliation, it's an effective way of warning others about the lowlife aspects of the AP.

It warns husbands and wives that the new friend in their partners life is a cheating scumbag.

It warns people they are going to date, that they are a cheater.

It documents the truth about then in a public place making a little harder for then to lie to others


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville. I haven't ever heard of it until I started to read this forum. So, you can post the AP there, but keep in mind few people actually know about it. Even the ones they do know, they don't feel the urge to check every potential new person's name they date on there. This is something that only the BS care about, and talk about.
> If exposing the AP is what you're after, go tell their spouses- if they have one. Otherwise,not much to do...


Google fixes that. A search for the OM's name now gives the Cheaterville link and story as the no.1 hit.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> Google fixes that. A search for the OM's name now gives the Cheaterville link and story as the no.1 hit.


It also helps if POSOM has a unique name like Snidely Viper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

arked said:


> Anyone know the legal problems involved in posting the OM and XW on cheaterville? I want to do this after the divorce is final. I do not want to get myself into a legal fix. I want to get pictures. :scratchhead:


So what are the legal ramifications, what is he going to do, sue you for exposing him for screwing your wife? Counter sue him. IMO, the guy should be thankful he can still walk and breathe.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

roostr said:


> So what are the legal ramifications, what is he going to do, sue you for exposing him for screwing your wife? Counter sue him.


Who needs all the stress and aggravation of suing and countersuing?

Because we need to tell the world how bad this guy is and to watch out for him?



Shaggy said:


> It's isn't just retaliation, it's an effective way of warning others about the lowlife aspects of the AP.
> 
> It documents the truth about then in a public place making a little harder for then to lie to others


If you want to do good things in the world, go volunteer in a soup kitchen or something.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

talin said:


> Who needs all the stress and aggravation of suing and countersuing?
> 
> Because we need to tell the world how bad this guy is and to watch out for him?
> 
> ...


What a snide comment!

I think you just cheapened yourself, somewhat, with that little attack on a BS who attempts to warn others of the person who stole their husband/wife, who destroyed the lives of their children, who destroyed their marriage. 

Doling soup out to the indigent isn't going to stop that.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

You can go to this web site:
Avvo.com - The right attorney makes the difference

It's a legal advice forum. Several attys on the site have stated that, of course anyone can (and does) sue for anything. 

HOWEVER all agree that posting a personal opinion OR posting "the truth" is a long-standing legal defense. They caution the "posted cheater" to think twice about a lawsuit as they can be made to testify in open court and face questioning that may be embarrassing.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

talin said:


> Who needs all the stress and aggravation of suing and countersuing?
> 
> Because we need to tell the world how bad this guy is and to watch out for him?
> 
> ...


I gotta wonder, are you are cheater or affair partner?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

The idea that someone is going to sue for something that can be verified is idiotic.

Plaintiff attorneys may be on a par with pedophiles, but at least they understand money. 

The have mortgages to pay on, kids to put raise or put through college, food to buy, health insurance to buy, car payments, an office to pay for, retirement to fund... the only plaintiff attorney to take on a sure loser of a case is a damn poor one. I know as I work with plaintiff attorneys daily. The good ones, decent ones and poor ones only take cases they think they can win. Only the crap de la crap takes a case like suggested here. And I bounce those bozos around all day long. 

And if you have a homeowner or renters policy, the general liability portion may very well defend you in such an action.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I gotta wonder, are you are cheater or affair partner?


Shaggy, you could have a point. Do they search cheaterville.com every week and think: "Thank god I am not on there, yet!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

talin said:


> Who needs all the stress and aggravation of suing and countersuing?
> 
> Because we need to tell the world how bad this guy is and to watch out for him?
> 
> ...


Wow. Did you get busted and posted on the 'Ville?

On a serious note, you can say 4,983,127 times that we the betrayed should blame our spouses cuz the AP didn't know us therefore we have no reason to be angry at them, and you'll always..._always_ get the same response from me: Nope. You're wrong. In any case where the AP knows the wayward is married THEY are a cause of the pain, too. Therefore, any "punishment" that befalls them is called justice in my book.

I <3 Cheaterville 
I <3 stories of AP's getting their just due 
I <3 when some scumbag thinks they'll be able to slink away and the karma bus f'ng mows them down


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> The idea that someone is going to sue for something that can be verified is idiotic.
> 
> Plaintiff attorneys may be on a par with pedophiles, but at least they understand money.
> 
> The have mortgages to pay on, kids to put raise or put through college, food to buy, health insurance to buy, car payments, an office to pay for, retirement to fund


For every court case that is left to the judge to decide, there's a winner and there's a loser. And (except for the rare situations where attorneys only work on contingency), they get paid either way.

Like you said, attorneys have bills just like the rest of us. It would be foolish for an attorney to say "I might not win this case for my client so I better not take it".



Shaggy said:


> I gotta wonder, are you are cheater or affair partner?


Neither. Just because I don't happen to take the same position as you doesn't mean I'm guilty of infidelity. However I have dated women who post on their online dating profiles that they're "married but separated and getting divorced".

As far as I'm concerned, the marriage is over, and she's fair game. No need to wait for the slow legal process to run it's course, that could take years.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

talin said:


> For every court case that is left to the judge to decide, there's a winner and there's a loser. And (except for the rare situations where attorneys only work on contingency), they get paid either way.
> 
> Like you said, attorneys have bills just like the rest of us. It would be foolish for an attorney to say "I might not win this case for my client so I better not take it".
> 
> ...


You have this wrong and don't understand the litigious world. What would be foolish is for an attorney to take these cases and lose as unlike some other careers, an attorney's win record is something that allows them to gain more clients and charge larger fees (as the more wins they have the more valuable their time becomes). You never hear anyone recommend that you get the cheapest attorney available to defend you in a divorce, they always recommend that shark (and they become a shark as they are notorious for fighting hard and winning, not just taking the case to pay their bills). Attorneys get lots of work by referral and word of mouth. Would you be so quick to recommend an Attorney that charged you copious amounts only to lose? No way would you and attorneys know this as well, which is why they generally only take cases they are 80% or better probable of winning. Even the state will only prosecute those that they are sure they can win (yes they still lose but they are confident that they have a shut case when they prosecute it). Think about when the DA comes for re-election, they push their conviction record and not the number of cases they took on the tax payers dollar (that would be getting the most money for the tax payers bill so they can pay the bills as well). 

As for the other, whether you think so or not, you are the affair partner. Unless you have seen the separation agreement (and even then it is not an official legal document that nullifies the marriage) you are having an affair with a married individual. Spend some time on this board and you will see how many times the spouse admits that they lied about being separated and were married the entire time while the betrayed had no idea. My wife told her AP that the marriage was over and we were separated, yet she was doing all of this from our marriage house and sometimes from our marriage bed with me sitting next to her none the wiser what she was telling the AP. The funny thing is that her AP was doing the same. Neither had any inclination to divorce their respective partners and just lied to make the other more secure in their actions. All are still married to this day (but for how long has yet to be determined, althought none have ever been separated, legally or otherwise). You are only kidding yourself and justifying your actions by believing that they are separated and moving on. Cheaters lie and I don't know why you would think otherwise and believe them based on their online profile. Face it, you are the AP and possibly facilitating the breakup of a marriage.

Now it is evident why you are against posting on cheaterville as you don't want to end up there. Keep dating "separated" spouses and it is more than likely only a matter of time before you find yourself on there. Whether the spouse thinks they are "separated" doesn't mean the other spouse believeS this or even knows about this as cheaters lie to everyone (don't kid yourself and think that you are the only one that they are telling the truth too)! It is the BS that usually posts the OM/OW so keep your current habits of dating "separated" spouses and it will only be time before you are posted there as well. Your comment about not waiting until the legal is complete tells that you have very little respect for the union. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

talin said:


> For every court case that is left to the judge to decide, there's a winner and there's a loser. And (except for the rare situations where attorneys only work on contingency), they get paid either way.
> 
> Like you said, attorneys have bills just like the rest of us. It would be foolish for an attorney to say "I might not win this case for my client so I better not take it".
> 
> ...


You are missing 2 points:

1) Someone has to pay a lawyer. Even if they take a no hope case, the alleged cheater has to foot the bill and they already know they are in the wrong-morally and legally.

2) You date married women. Need we say more?


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I want to post OW on cheaterville. Not sure how to word it so as not to get sued. I have a text she sent my WS where she is planning their future. I want her name on there. I have a pic but from her FB profile, may/may not use it, but I do want to post a profile on her. She well knows my WS is married. May post the WS on there as well, but will put her there for sure.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

As I said in my posts, the wording should not be inflammatory. Make it simple. The one I posted says: " _______, is an attorney in (city). He had a 5 year long affair with a married woman. He has lied to everyone since being caught."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

talin said:


> For every court case that is left to the judge to decide, there's a winner and there's a loser. And (except for the rare situations where attorneys only work on contingency), they get paid either way.
> 
> Like you said, attorneys have bills just like the rest of us. It would be foolish for an attorney to say "I might not win this case for my client so I better not take it".
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Talin, I think you just told us all we need to know about you.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> You have this wrong and don't understand the litigious world. What would be foolish is for an attorney to take these cases


No, I have it right. There's always going to be an attorney that will take a case, whether it's a slam dunk or a long shot. 

Additionally it's not always necessary to retain an attorney to file a lawsuit. 



Squeakr said:


> As for the other, whether you think so or not, you are the affair partner. Unless you have seen the separation agreement (and even then it is not an official legal document that nullifies the marriage) you are having an affair with a married individual.


Call it what you want. If she's on the dating sites, and presents herself as separated and getting divorced, and she's the type of woman I'm looking for and I'm not seeing any red flags then nit's all good.



Squeakr said:


> My wife told her AP that the marriage was over and we were separated, yet she was doing all of this from our marriage house and sometimes from our marriage bed


I wouldn't date a woman who still lived with her ex, that's a huge red flag for me. It also eliminates the women who might be looking to have some fun outside the marriage. I met a woman for a first date.. a real hottie, very smart, good relationship material. On our second date she casually mentioned she was still living with her ex for "convenience reasons". Right then and there I knew I'd never see her again. 



Squeakr said:


> Face it, you are the AP and possibly facilitating the breakup of a marriage.


Oh please. The affair partner isn't the reason for the failure of the marriage. The affair and the partner are just symptoms of a greater problem. I know, it's easy to blame the other man or woman, and to lash out at them and do pointless things like trying to ruin their reputation on cheaterville. I get it. You've been deceived, you're frustrated, you're scared, you've been rejected by your partner so you need to do SOMETHING. But it's like kicking the dog when you get home because your boss yelled at you.



Squeakr said:


> Now it is evident why you are against posting on cheaterville as you don't want to end up there.


Nah. If I was posted to cheaterville by the husband of a woman who tricked me into screwing her because she presented herself as single, and a potential dating partner happened to look me up and saw me there, I'd just explain that I met a woman who said she was getting divorced and her clueless husband was lashing out and blaming the wrong person for the failure of his marriage. 



Squeakr said:


> Your comment about not waiting until the legal is complete tells that you have very little respect for the union.


I have little respect for the legal system. It's slow and inefficient. Divorces can take years. You can wait until the divorce is stamped "final", I sure won't.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

talin said:


> No, I have it right. There's always going to be an attorney that will take a case, whether it's a slam dunk or a long shot.
> 
> Additionally it's not always necessary to retain an attorney to file a lawsuit.


First point is wrong. There's not in fact always an attorney that will take a case. Sure, some lawyers are so hungry they'll take cases others wouldn't touch, but even those guys will turn away cases. A case like this would likely be taken on a contingency basis, and defamation suits are notoriously hard to win. A person would have to be pretty loaded to pay hourly to have a suit filed, but your still stuck with very low odds in winning a defamtion lawsuit anyways.

Second point is true, but I've never lost sleep over a pro se case.

I've been sued twice, once with a lawyer involved, and the other pro se. I didn't lose sleep then, either.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Talin.
You need to learn to read more carefully. You are so misguided that I can see you will never truly own your end. 

If the lawyer is so hungry to take such a case, he will more than likely lose this case as he has the rest of his cases, and the defense can counter sue for costs. When the plaintiff finds this out they will usually drop the case as they will be on the hook for even more than they figured.

As to you facilitating the break up of a marriage and family, that is true (I said facilitating and not failure, two totally different things). Are you the cause, no, and I never said that, but you are "facilitating" the breakup (I know, if it wasn't you then it would be someone else, but why let it be you?)

I hope that the explanation to the other party is sufficient enough for them, but I bet it won't be, as the ideal that once a cheater, always a cheater is still prevalent. It is also generally accepted (and proven) that cheaters lie, so why would this person believe you when cheaters are known to lie so easily? Also you may not get the chance to explain your situation. People have been denied jobs based upon the postings on that site (no one wants office drama like that) and they never even knew that the whole cause for not getting the job was the posting (so they never got the chance to explain). You may not get the chance to explain to the potential dating partner either.

You are not the marrying type as you don't recognize the union (this is the legal marriage and commitment that people make to one another and not just the legal side of things). So you believe everything these people put on their profile (and you can be sued in some states for even conversing with them if they are still married and yes it carries across state lines) yet think that they will not believe everything that is on cheaterville??


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

LMFAO!!! Talin, your comment "clueless husband" is a dead giveaway to your mentality on the subject at hand.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Talin,

Here in the UK the AP can be named in the divorce and held liable for some of the costs. We are talking £1,000s - not just a few quid.

That was one of the reasons the other man that my wife had been telling that the "marriage was over" to is and was terrified that I would bring him into the whole thing. Just to clarify, he knew darn well that it wasn't "over", that we were living together as man and wife with 2 young children, and even showed my ex how to "keep it secret".

In the USA (I think just in some states) it is possible to sue for other losses and, as I understand it, the US court system can be a rather harsh place to be on the wrong end of a JUSTIFIED law suit.

It would be such a shame if you dated a wife of one of these "clueless husbands" - you know, people like me, Someday and Matt - and got sued for the trouble.

That would be rather ironic - don't you think?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I too am one of those "clueless" husbands. So clueless that the AP is losing his business, family (it was on the rocks to begin with, my wife just facilitated it being pushed over the cliff), and another one is losing his cushy job and has already lost his family (once again thanks to my wife facilitating that break up).

I find it funny that talin seems to think we "clueless" spouses are causing issues by posting on cheaterville, but that his (and others) interactions with married spouses has nothing to do with a marriage ending. So us posting them and their reputation being ruined is a direct result of our hatred and pursuit of them, yet their actions are completely unconnected to the dissolution of our marriage(s)???? Extremely odd if you ask me.

Wish I could always be on the right side and free of all responsibilities.


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

talin said:


> Oh please. The affair partner isn't the reason for the failure of the marriage. The affair and the partner are just symptoms of a greater problem. I know, it's easy to blame the other man or woman, and to lash out at them and do pointless things like trying to ruin their reputation on cheaterville. I get it. You've been deceived, you're frustrated, you're scared, you've been rejected by your partner so you need to do SOMETHING. But it's like kicking the dog when you get home because your boss yelled at you.


The affair partner isn't the reason for the failure of the marriage, but he surely is a reason it's not getting better and needs to be dealt with in that regard.
If it's not getting better, then he can be viewed as a reason for the BREAKUP (not failure) of the marriage and again, retaliation ensues.

If you fall by yourself and the OM is kicking you while on the ground, he's not the reason you fell but you need to deal with him if you want to get back up. That's the way I see it.



talin said:


> Nah. If I was posted to cheaterville by the husband of a woman who tricked me into screwing her because she presented herself as single, and a potential dating partner happened to look me up and saw me there, I'd just explain that I met a woman who said she was getting divorced and her clueless husband was lashing out and blaming the wrong person for the failure of his marriage.


If so, you'll have no trouble proving it through your communication with the WS.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

GTdad said:


> A case like this would likely be taken on a contingency basis


Really? How do you know that?



Squeakr said:


> (I know, if it wasn't you then it would be someone else, but why let it be you?)


Like I said I wouldn't knowingly date a woman who is still involved with her husband. Separated and getting divorced is a lot different than having an affair with a married woman while her husband sits home alone and clueless. 



Squeakr said:


> It is also generally accepted (and proven) that cheaters lie, so why would this person believe you when cheaters are known to lie so easily? Also you may not get the chance to explain your situation. People have been denied jobs based upon the postings on that site (no one wants office drama like that) and they never even knew that the whole cause for not getting the job was the posting (so they never got the chance to explain). You may not get the chance to explain to the potential dating partner either.


I'm really not worried about being posted on cheaterville, but thanks for the information. I'm in a relationship now, 1.5 yrs and going well and if I'm ever back out there again and if I meet a woman I like and if she should check my background and if some woman who I dated was dishonest with me and she had a husband who blamed me and posted me on cheaterville and the question came up and she didn't believe my explanation or simply stopped returning my calls I'd go meet someone else who wouldn't be so fast to read something they read on the internet and believed it to be true.




Squeakr said:


> You are not the marrying type as you don't recognize the union (this is the legal marriage and commitment that people make to one another and not just the legal side of things).?


You sure got that right. I was married for the better part of 20 years and I'd never do it again. More marriages end in divorce than remain intact. Many of the "intact" marriages are only together "for the kids" or "for finances" or for fear of starting over again or a multitude of other bad reasons. It's fair to say that given the high divorce rate, most people aren't the marrying type.



Chris989 said:


> Talin,
> 
> Here in the UK the AP can be named in the divorce and held liable for some of the costs. We are talking £1,000s - not just a few quid.


Great! So go sue the AP. While you've got the attorney available ask them if it's a good idea to go post the AP on cheaterville. 



Chris989 said:


> In the USA (I think just in some states) it is possible to sue for other losses and, as I understand it, the US court system can be a rather harsh place to be on the wrong end of a JUSTIFIED law suit.


In the USA you can sue anyone for anything. The US court system can be a rather harsh place for anyone regardless of whether they believe they're on the right or wrong end of a lawsuit. 



Chris989 said:


> It would be such a shame if you dated a wife of one of these "clueless husbands" - you know, people like me, Someday and Matt - and got sued for the trouble.
> 
> That would be rather ironic - don't you think?


Well, here in the USA the courts don't care about that sort of thing, and secondly I don't date women who still live with their ex's and if the laws suddenly changed or I relocated to a country that had such a law and I suddenly found myself in the situation you describe it would be because I was deceived so that would be my defense. 

I'm not going to lose sleep over the possibility.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

talin said:


> Really? How do you know that?


Knowledge gathered while being a litigator for almost 23 years.

That enough street cred for you?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

talin said:


> Like I said I wouldn't knowingly date a woman who is still involved with her husband. Separated and getting divorced is a lot different than having an affair with a married woman while her husband sits home alone and clueless.
> 
> Well, here in the USA the courts don't care about that sort of thing, and secondly I don't date women who still live with their ex's and if the laws suddenly changed or I relocated to a country that had such a law and I suddenly found myself in the situation you describe it would be because I was deceived so that would be my defense.
> 
> I'm not going to lose sleep over the possibility.


If the woman is not divorced, then she is still legally involved with her husband.

As to the US and courts not caring, that is the case for the majority of the states, but 6 or 7 states still allow for the spouse to sue the AP for Alienation of Affection and Criminal conversation. As far as the defense goes for those, there is none. If it is proven to happen (all you need is text, email, witnesses, etc and EA is sufficient without PA in this respect) then it is an automatic win for the plaintiff. Knowledge or lack thereof of the spouses marital status is not a defense (the law states that there is no defense and it is an automatic win in a proven suit). Doesn't matter if you reside in the state, all that has to occur is that the A was facilitated within the state (meaning either the exchanges took place there or one party lived there). Even if the two only interacted through mail, email, text, or any other electronic means, as long as one party was within the state or resided there during the interaction, the lawsuit is valid.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

talin said:


> Really? How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
That you are aware of.*

Because, gee, of course, they'll always, _always_ tell you "the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth", huh? 

I mean, why would they lie to you?:rofl:


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

talin said:


> Great! So go sue the AP.


Thank you for your kind invitation, however that is probably my business - don't you think?



talin said:


> While you've got the attorney available ask them if it's a good idea to go post the AP on cheaterville.


I have posted the other man on Cheaterville. Very satisfying it was too. I didn't need a lawyer's advice oddly enough. I will let you work out why.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


An excellent observation. For me, my wife was absolved of nothing. I hammered her pretty harshly with venemous words for months. She took it well and showed the proper remorse and regret (hence her screen name).

That said, since we're working on reconciliation, putting her on Cheaterville is not my place. It is the xOM's ex-wife. And Regret knows quite well, that at any time she may find her pretty face adorning a page. She has accepted that possibility and fate.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


I could see why someone would post the AP but not their spouse.

They still have some love for their spouse. Have identified the AP as a serial cheater and wrecker of multiple marriages.

It's not about "guilt" IMO, it is about revenge/vengeance. And there's nowt wrong with a bit of that, now, is there?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


This is a very good point. However, my ex wife is still the mother of my children and so I am not going to do anything that might cause them hurt or embarrassment. My ex did enough of that already.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> Thank you for your kind invitation, however that is probably my business - don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the other man on Cheaterville. Very satisfying it was too. I didn't need a lawyer's advice oddly enough. I will let you work out why.


Ah. What... really? In that case, your wife's AP was a bit of an idiot, then?


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Knowledge gathered while being a litigator for almost 23 years.
> 
> That enough street cred for you?


It earns you a few points but I don't believe everything I read just because it's on the internet. 



Squeakr said:


> If the woman is not divorced, then she is still legally involved with her husband.


Yes, that's true. 



Squeakr said:


> If it is proven to happen (all you need is text, email, witnesses, etc and EA is sufficient without PA in this respect) then it is an automatic win for the plaintiff.


"If" it's proven, "then" it's a win, in those 6 states that allow sueing an affair partner. Great! If I was being cheated on I'd hope that that affair was facilitated in one of those 6 states and I could prove my case and win money from the guy who my partner cheated with.



MattMatt said:


> Because, gee, of course, they'll always, _always_ tell you "the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth", huh?
> 
> I mean, why would they lie to you?:rofl:


I wouldn't just take a potential dating partner's word that she's not living with her ex. Well, I'd give her the benefit of the doubt at the beginning, but if we started getting serious it would be fairly obvious that she's hiding something- because she wouldn't be readily accessible when I contacted her, I'd never see the inside of her house, there would be numerous red flags.





Chris989 said:


> Thank you for your kind invitation, however that is probably my business - don't you think?


Chris,

When I said "go sue the guy" I didn't mean for you to really go and sue the guy, it's just a suggestion, just like all the advice given on these types of forums. It's really not necessary to respond to such advice with "isn't it my business what I do?" because it's fairly obvious that it's your business and no one is forcing you to do anything. For example, if a poster says "go post the other guy on cheaterville!" which has probably happened a dozen times in this one thread, the original poster need not respond "Isn't that my business if I do that or not?".


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

talin said:


> It earns you a few points but I don't believe everything I read just because it's on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let's get this straight. You made a suggestion, but not really! 

The thing is that under UK law, adultery and alienation of affection haven't been criminal offences in a very, very long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> So let's get this straight. You made a suggestion, but not really!


I really made a suggestion.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

talin said:


> It earns you a few points but I don't believe everything I read just because it's on the internet.


Yeah, I was just bullsh*tting you. I really sell manure spreaders.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Yeah, I was just bullsh*tting you. I really sell manure spreaders.


Do you work for the government?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Do you work for the government?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Well...

Okay, either way I was pretty much telling the truth.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Well...
> 
> Okay, either way I was pretty much telling the truth.


Now, I *do* deal with manure in my day job. I receive press releases telling me how wonderful various company's products are!:rofl:


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Now, I do deal with manure in my day job. I receive press releases telling me how wonderful various company's products are!
Today 05:45 PM.

Meaning no disrespect, but it sounds like you have a sh!tty job -lol


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


If the WH or WW is the parent of your children, you would be wise to NOT post them on cheaterville. Your STBX still has to hold down a job, network or get better job to help support your children.

If that unfairly absolves the one who broke the marriage contract and unfairly punishes the one who merely facilitated that breach, oh well.

Life isn't fair.

Besides, if you are a single man, and you have any confidence whatsoever, you should be gaming never-married 25-year-olds before you even consider the divorced 30-something set. In my opinion, "Separated," "Divorce," "In an Open Relationship," and especially "It's Complicated" are serious red flags.

That is, unless you are a drama queen and crave needless complication in your life.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> I have no problem with people posting the OM/OW on Cheaterville. I'm curious though--did you also post your cheating spouse on Cheaterville too? If not, it seems a little like absolving the spouse of any guilt and placing all the blame on the affair partner.


I wouldn't think twice about it if I found myself in that situation. I would do it even in the unlikely event we were trying to reconcile. It's the price one pays for infidelity.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Julien said:


> Not posting the WS demonstrates detachment and successful 180, whereas not posting the OM/OW demonstrates a doormat attitude.


Bull****.

It demonstrates nothing but extreme misguided emotional hypocrisy.


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

I have thought long and hard about what to do. Post or not to post is the question. I saw a thread on TAM called JUST LET THEM GO one powerful thread. What better way to let an WS know just how you feel about them. Let them go with a bid smile on your face and gladness in your heart. The POSOM who took my WW did me the greatest favor in the history of my life. Most days I think I should be trying to think of a way to thank both of them. Other days I want to post both of them on Cheaterville and laugh like he!!. Today I lean on the side of Just let her go.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I am seriously considering posting my STBXH and (one) of his affair partners on cheaterville. I definitely have proof, she is pregnant! I have some pics of them together I copied from his facebook page before I blocked them for good. Not flattering ones either, in the one I think I would post she looks quite fugly 

Part of me wants to be the better person and walk away, part of me wants to shame them to everyone because they have ruined a family and robbed my special needs child of a daddy who he really needed and counted on. All the while talking [email protected] about me behind my back, and the entire time my STBXH telling me he wanted to get back together and he still loved me.

SICK


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I posted OW on there with a older pic off her FB page then got scared and took it off. I re-posted without the pic. I just somehow knew they would know it was me with that old picture. Posting my WS later this weekend.

I have cropped the pic tho and took a lot of background out, so may post her on she is a home wrecker site. 

I hate the revenge thoughts that keep popping into my head and want them to go away, but I want her to suffer humiliation, him too.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> Part of me wants to be the better person and walk away, part of me wants to shame them to everyone because they have ruined a family and robbed my special needs child of a daddy who he really needed and counted on. All the while talking [email protected] about me behind my back, and the entire time my STBXH telling me he wanted to get back together and he still loved me.
> 
> SICK


I'm a believer in "justifiable revenge"; my opinion: go for it and cause some damage.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

pollywog said:


> I posted OW on there with a older pic off her FB page then got scared and took it off. I re-posted without the pic. I just somehow knew they would know it was me with that old picture. Posting my WS later this weekend.
> 
> I have cropped the pic tho and took a lot of background out, so may post her on she is a home wrecker site.
> 
> I hate the revenge thoughts that keep popping into my head and want them to go away, but I want her to suffer humiliation, him too.


HUMILATION: OW and STBXH posted pics on their FB pages of them together, trips away together, love quotes, the whole kabang. All while him and I were in reconciliation.

Everyone we know - everyone - saw it. His workmates, family, our friends. Talk about humilation. I only found out when one of our mutual friends altered me, I logged on, and took a look. I can't even begin to tell you how seeing that stuff affected me. Its like I have PTSD from that day. I have nightmares and flashbacks at random times.

I'm at the stage where I think they deserve to pay the piper for what they've done. And for humilating me - the innocent party whos heart was broken. Nobody knows the truth about they way their affair went down and the betrayal he did to me by two-timing me with that [email protected]

The only blessing is my little boy didn't see it.

I think once I post them on cheaterville, I'll send the link to everyone - the same people who saw their escapades. And his workmates, his superiors (hes a cop), his old alumni, her work, everyone.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> HUMILATION: OW and STBXH posted pics on their FB pages of them together, trips away together, love quotes, the whole kabang. All while him and I were in reconciliation.
> 
> Everyone we know - everyone - saw it. His workmates, family, our friends. Talk about humilation. I only found out when one of our mutual friends altered me, I logged on, and took a look. I can't even begin to tell you how seeing that stuff affected me. Its like I have PTSD from that day. I have nightmares and flashbacks at random times.
> 
> ...


Go for it - seeing the posom on Cheaterville and the resulting Google search results has given me no end of satisfaction.

His GF even tried to get Google to remove the links using a lawyer, but this has just made it all look much, much worse - it really has been the gift that has kept on giving for me


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

*"it really has been the gift that has kept on giving for me"*

haha sort of like an STD!

I've always been the one to turn the other cheek, and I have for the past 5 mths since D-Day. I just filed for divorce and walked away from these toxic people. Blocked all of them on FB, etc.

But lately I hear she's been spreading lies about me, and slandering me. I've never met, seen or spoken to her. I've done nothing to deserve this treatment, I'm the innocent, hurt party.

As for the STBXH - he played me good and humiliated me to the world behind my back. And he's so SMUG about it all. Just the other day he told me he doesn't think he did anything wrong.

Well I'll post them on cheaterville and let his friends and workmates be the judge of that.

It will be even worse for him since he hasn't told any of his friends or work *he got his daughter's friend pregnant *

KARMA BUS


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Hortensia said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but a lot of people don't even know about Cheaterville. I haven't ever heard of it until I started to read this forum. So, you can post the AP there, but keep in mind few people actually know about it. Even the ones they do know, they don't feel the urge to check every potential new person's name they date on there. This is something that only the BS care about, and talk about.
> If exposing the AP is what you're after, go tell their spouses- if they have one. Otherwise,not much to do...


Well I can fix that little problem.

email the link to everyone you can possibly think of Post the link on your own fb page and share it with everyone and i mean everyone. In my case I'll be emailing the link to my STBXH's work superiors, his workmates, college alumni, professional associations he belongs to, every single person we knew.. It wont take long to go viral and he won't be able to hold his head up anymore.

People don't like cheaters much but I think its going to be a little worse with him since he got his daughter's friend pregnant and abandoned his special needs child.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> email the link to everyone you can possibly think of


Yep. And you can use cheaterville's anonymous email to send it to their employer as well.

Worked wonders for me!


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I did post this previously but it didn't show up.

As discussed, I plan to expose my STBXH and his pregnant skank on cheaterville. And send the link to everyone he and I know, and I mean everyone.

*The people you expose to, do they ever think you are pathetic, or "bitter" or a sore loser, etc and take his side?*
Not that I give a damn.. just wondering.

My mother would turn in her grave. She always told me to hold my head high and walk away. But I'm done doing that and still having my name tarnished and I didn't do or deserve any of this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> I did post this previously but it didn't show up.
> 
> As discussed, I plan to expose my STBXH and his pregnant skank on cheaterville. And send the link to everyone he and I know, and I mean everyone.
> 
> ...


Go for it. And remember, they brought it on themselves.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> *The people you expose to, do they ever think you are pathetic, or "bitter" or a sore loser, etc and take his side?*
> Not that I give a damn.. just wondering.


I have only told one close friend about it all - he thought it was a great idea and was especially tickled by the POSOM's wasted money on an attempt to censor it.

Other than that, I suspect some people less familiar with the situation might think it's a little extreme, but then again most people simply have no idea of what this situation is like.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I have a game that involves Cheaterville, as I am the keeper of Facebook I get all the messages and friend requests, now when the guys who are freshly single start looking as far back as high school or college to try and hook up I tell them once that my wife is married as per her status and if they persist they get posted up on cheaterville and story reads as "tried to persue a married woman".

No problems thus far even if there was they would still get posted up as attempting to disrupt a marriage/relationship.


----------

